# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  CR-10 S5 new machine non-responsive

## Hman

New to 3d printing, assembled CR-10 S5, turned on control box, sent print head to home, checked bed heater for function, stopped pre-heat and turned off the machine. Came back to level bed and run a test print, box would not turn on with switch.I plugged a usb cable into the box and my computer, control box turned on, screen indicates is machine ready.The bed heater failed is a message I got on screen, had to reset. Still no response, I think I broke it, any suggestions on troubleshooting?

Never mind, I went back to the basics, power cord not properly secured... lol

----------

